# Correct Way to Attach License Plate Light Bracket



## Gamecock GTO (Oct 1, 2015)

On a 69 GTO? Do I use a sheet metal screw? Pan head threaded screw? Chrome? Washer? Can't find any info and would appreciate the help.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here is Dan Woodland's thread on restoring his '69 GTO. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f83/dans-69-restore-tale-53945/

You can look through the 40 odd pages to see if what you need is there...or better yet scoot Dan a PM asking him about this detail problem. Dan is very particular and should know the answer ( or you could PM Pinionhead to get his thoughts). Either man should be able to help. Luck!


----------



## Gamecock GTO (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks! Traveler's Rest, eh? I grew up in Greer and went to Greer High School.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gamecock GTO said:


> Thanks! Traveler's Rest, eh? I grew up in Greer and went to Greer High School.


Too Cool! I wondered about the GamecockGTO thing. You still in SC or have moved on?


----------



## Gamecock GTO (Oct 1, 2015)

Left Charleston in 1993 and have been in Raleigh ever since.


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Gamecock GTO said:


> Left Charleston in 1993 and have been in Raleigh ever since.


Our Jenn and the grandkids live up there. With this hurricane, hoping you all don't have too bad a time there. Heard that they want people to evacuate west of I-77, but hotels here in Greenville County are already full of evacuees. Sounds like a really bad week coming.:surprise: You all take care.


----------

